# What kind of fruit could this be?



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

A friend of mine has a tree in her front yard that, until this summer, has never beared fruit.

In her back yard, she has a peach tree that bears every year.

They've lived there for 3 years.

Now, the tree in the front yard has little yellow-y/orange fruit on it, and falling all over the ground.

She thought it was peaches. Today when I went over and found them, it's definitely not peaches

Looks like apricots to me, but I'm not a seasoned fruit person.

They are smaller than peaches, like the size of a very large walnut. Soft skin. Taste a little bitter, but a little peachy, too(dh's words) and the seed inside is loose, not attached to the meat of the fruit. Most are not juicy, but some are. They look like a mini size peach, but not fuzzy...soft, though.

Anyone have any ideas??? Are these some sort of wierd peach or actually an apricot???

TIA!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Check into Loquats. That is what it sounds like to me.

Try this link
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...um=1&hl=en&rls=GGIC,GGIC:1970--2,GGIC:en&sa=N


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

Just googled loquat...saw a photo...nope, not loquats. 

They are shaped like peaches, with the little indentation and roundish in size. Fruit is not in clusters, as with loquat.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

persimmons???


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Does sound like persimmons.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kumquat

kumquat?


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

maybe almond?


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

I'd go for apricot myself but there were a few types of very small peaches in the past. My mother talked of one called the Golden Nugget that she was fond of.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Could be peaches which the tree is giving up before they are ripe - they would be smaller, have a strange yellow green coloring (or some of each) and taste bitter. I know because we have a peach tree that did this for it's first few years of bearing 

Marlene


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

The fruit looks alot like the kumquat, but the tree is way too tall for the size of a kumquat tree.

The fruit isnt' fuzzy like a peach, though it is very soft. Her peach tree in her back yard is loaded and the peaches are mostly green, some starting to ripen. Guess it could be some variety of peach, but my guess, I guess, is apricot. 

Maybe since it hasn't bared fruit in at least the past 2 years may explain why they are on the small side this year.

Thanks all!


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd say apricot, there're free stone, good eating.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe this is it:
http://www.arborday.org/treeguide/TreeDetail.cfm?id=103


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Sounds exactly like a nectarine. They're in the peach family, smooth skin, can be freestone or clingstone. Color varies, but mostly colored like a peach or plum. 

The trees are subject to getting leaf curl. I have two nectarine trees and have only had a few fruits off them in 30 years. DH keeps wanting to cut them down, but honestly, the fruit, when we can get it, is out of this world with good taste. Way better than anything I've had from a produce section at the grocery.


----------



## EccentricFollys (Aug 7, 2007)

Wild plums, maybe?


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

nectarine?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Too early for persimmons to be ripe. Sounds like apricot to me.


----------

